# Ahmedabad: Abode of Mahatma Gandhi



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Founded on 26th Feb, 1411 A.D. by Sultan Ahmed Shah, this city, prior to this was also known as Ashaval and Karnavati. The name 'Ahmedabad' means 'City of Ahmed' after its ruler. Today this historic city is 601 years old.

'Jab kutte pe sassa aaya, tab Badshah ne shaher basaaya (Seeing the hare chasing the dog, the Emperor built the City)'. This saying defines the very existence of Ahmedabad. According to the legend, Sultan Ahmed Shah, while camping on the banks of the Sabarmati River, saw a hare chasing a dog. The Sultan was impressed by the act of bravery and decided to locate his capital there.

Thus the fortified city of Ahmedabad was built. At that time the city had an outer wall 10 km in circumference and consisting of 12 gates (locally known as darwaajas, all of them are present even today), 189 bastions and over 6,000 battlements. Till 1758, under Mughal rule the city flourished. Then the Marathas came and the city began to lose its importance. In 1818 the British came and the city again regained its former glory. It became India's textile hub and earned the tag of being 'Manchester of the East'

Ahmedabad was home to the non-violence movement and played a major role in securing Indian independence, This city was also the home of Mahatma Gandhi and Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel.


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

With a city population of more than 5.5 million and a metropolitan population of 7.2 million, it is the largest city of Gujarat, the fifth largest city and seventh largest metropolitan area of India and 51st in the world (in 2012).

Currently it has some of India's most prestigious projects under implementation; like the Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS), the Sabarmati Riverfront Development, Gujarat International Finance Tec (GIFT) city and the Kankaria Lakefront Development.

The city has an area of around 500 sq kms while the Greater Ahmedabad has an area of approx 1500 sq kms. The Sabarmati river cuts the city in to 2 equal halves, which are connected by 12 bridges.

OK, now for the pics. I've limited to 2 pics per post (40 per page). BTW, there are 1500 of them, with more coming . So, here goes then....


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

*First, I am putting all the aerial / bird's eye view shots*


Sarkhej Gandhinagar Highway (connects Ahmedabad to state capital Gandhinagar)











Interchange on the highway


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Continued...











Tri-mandir in the distance


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Clover-leaf Interchange


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dharnidhar neighbourhood











BRTS lane


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

More


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

BRTS lane


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Continued


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nehrunagar BRT


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Judges Bungalow road


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cont...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

....


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

...











DD tower


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread for India, thanks for the photos...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

C.G. Road Skyline


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

C.G. Road


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

South Bopal (SoBo) Skyline


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

AUDA lake on Science City Road (water yet to be filled )











Science city road


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Now for the roads of the city and its surroundings...*

Toll booth on 200 feet Sardar Patel Outer Ring road











A service lane in Gandhinagar


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Gandhinagar roads


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Leading to Mahatma Mandir











Power


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Central arterial road of Shantigram township











SGVP circle


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

S G highway











Shivranjani flyover


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

A road in Shilaj











Party plot


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Judges Bungalow Road (It is so named because the high level judges of the Guj high court used to stay here, some still do in fact)











On a flyover


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

...


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Another one











Wall paintings done by the citizens (this has been done at many places for stretches as long as 2-3 kms)


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Near Indian Space Research Org (ISRO)











Satellite road with Courtyard Marriott in the bg


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Isckon flyover (6-lane)


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

S G Road near Rajpath Club


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dharnidhar Flyover


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

The coloured pots in the middle are for growing trees, this system has been followed on almost every flyover











BRTS stop


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Flat area











Over-bridge on Narol-Naroda BRT


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Flat area











Over-bridge on Narol-Naroda BRT


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Double decker flyover


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

The upper flyover ends at the mouth of the Ahmedabad-Vadodara E-way (NE-1)


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Another over-bridge in the distance











To the E-way


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Starting point of the expressway


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Under-pass


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Road leading to Airport


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Searching in the sky










Found one


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Another one


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Along the runway


----------

